# New BWM 7



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

German Auto Motor Und Sport publish article about new 7 with few pic.
Looks like iDrive has new interface


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm not sure about the big tail light. Not very elegant.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Does that picture say 730d on the back?? It would appear so.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

I just hope that this is not a final iDrive interface....


----------



## Andm99 (Sep 19, 2003)

I love most things BMW, including the E65/E66 but damn it I think this thing looks horrible on the outside. I love the very high-end interior and I enjoyed the exterior design work of the CS Concept but this thing just sucks.

BMW - please make it up to us by building the M1 Concept.


----------



## Starab (Feb 17, 2007)

MB330 said:


> German Auto Motor Und Sport publish article about new 7 with few pic.
> Looks like iDrive has new interface


"http://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/news/auto_-_produkte/hxcms_article_513599_13987.hbs"]
You can see it has new I drive (similar to audi) 
Gear changer was better in prevoius model (behind the steering)
You will also see pictures of new 5 series (coupe style-similar to X6)


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very interesting..
Can't wait to hear more about what all they will offer through the iDrive in the next couple years.


----------



## M3ANIMAL (Jul 3, 2008)

i love it i'll buy it


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Well, it looks better than the E65/E66 bangle butt versions from those shots. It would be nice to have a shot of the front too.

The interesting thing is the engine badged as the 740i. Looks like the N54 3.0 twin turbo has been upgraded to 326PS (approx 326 bhp) and 333 lb ft torque.

0-60 in 5.9 sec for what will be a heavy car is pretty impressive!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

To me; it still looks like someone took mismatched body panels from various Lincoln, Chrysler and Hyundai full size sedans and bonded them together with banglue.


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

taking a deposit for one in just a couple days...
just awesome!


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

It looks like a bad copy of the Lexus LS


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

Looks like the same gear selector from the X6. The chunky, graphics-heavy look is OK in the X6 but looks out of place in the 7


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Here we go, more pics and larger image sizes.

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=121513


----------



## Nevervana (Jan 8, 2006)

Very blah.


----------



## Adumbration (Jun 23, 2007)

Overall, I really like it, except for the air dam, which is horrid. I dislike it so much that it would potentially be a deal breaker for me. It looks like a big yawning mouth.

I was turned off by the e60 LCI for the same reason. Hope the new 5 is designed by someone that doesn't like gaping holes that look like a toothless orifice.

From a design perspective, all the air dam needs is a couple of small vertical supports to break up the expansive slit.

The new 7 looks particularly silly in a darker color since the chrome trim above the air dam looks like a mustache.


----------



## TMQ (Jun 3, 2004)

My criticism is that the twin kidney grille is upright, but the headlights flow back - it's an odd combination. previous designs either have both slant back (E60) or vertical (E39, E65).

The taillight - I'm not surprised that BMW sticks with the L shape design, however the out section with the round dip at the bottom really screws up the flow of the rear. 

The lights and grille are the key elements of a car design - unfortunately I don't think they are well done on the new 7.

And yeah, there will be a diesel.


----------



## gregthomp (Sep 12, 2006)

The bulging hood and tall kidney grilles gives the front end a "pushed in" look. Maybe it's supposed to be aggressive, but it looks like the nose of a BMW pickup. The taillights look like they were tweaked by Hyundai.

But maybe I don't understand this end of the market. I think the Merecdes S Class is homely, too.


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

*Technical data:

engines from the start are: 
730d 
740i 
750i

R6 
R6 
V8

2.993 ccm 
2.979 ccm 
4.395 ccm

Leistung 
245 PS 
326 PS 
407 PS

Drehmoment 
540 Nm 
450 Nm 
600 Nm

0-100 km/h 
7,2 s 
5,9 s 
5,2 s

Vmax 
245 km/h 
250 km/h 
250 km/h

Verbrauch 
7,2 L/100km 
9,9 L/100km 
11,4 L/100km

only 6-gear automatic 
new 8-gear automatic will be available next year.

730sd and 760 will be introduced about one year later.

Prices (for Germany):

730d: 69.500 euro 
740i: 75.500 euro (Li: 82.500 euro) 
750i: 90.000 euro (Li: 94.000 euro)

Active rear wheel steering, just as on the BMW 850 CSi?

"Also new, and a world premiere: Integral
Active Steering, which adds speed-sensitive rear-wheel steering to BMW***8217;s
proven front Active Steering system. This is included in U.S. models***8217; Sport
Package."

"At the core of this experience are chassis engineering that sets new international
standards and all-new powertrain technology. BMW, which introduced its Active
Steering concept in 2004, now brings it to the 7 Series in a new, unique form:
Integral Active Steering, encompassing not only the original variable-ratio front
steering, but also, new rear-wheel steering. Acting as an overall system, the two
capabilities deliver a new combination of handling ease, maneuverability and
unrivaled stability in dynamic driving conditions: Integral Active Steering is
included in the optional Sport Package."
*


----------



## TranPlanner (Jul 9, 2007)

*I like it*

Nice to see the windshield nozzels removed from the hood. Looks more clean and makes it easier to dry.


----------



## a572mike (May 22, 2005)

I like it. Too bad the 730d will probably never make it to the US.


----------



## 50372 (May 24, 2006)

Its nice. I especially like the interior. the only false note is that side indicator/fake vent.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

bud001 said:


> Its nice. I especially like the interior. the only false note is that side indicator/fake vent.


That tacky "Dynamic Xenon" writing over the headlights is even worse. Reminds me of something I'd see on '70s era Pontiac, "Ooh I'm so impressed, it's got Positraction".


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

jagu said:


> It looks like a bad copy of the Lexus LS


Agreed. Especially when viewed from the rear quarter panel. Looks like BMW decided to play safe this time.


----------



## Fulltone74 (Oct 19, 2005)

If only there were a way to do a reissue of the E38 style, but with all the modern new technology.


----------



## 93LE (Jul 12, 2006)

Just when you thought it couldn't get any uglier.

None of the individual styling elements match up. From the Chrysler Sebring tailights, to LS400 sides to the Hyundai front end, it's a mess. That "Dynamic Xenon" looks like a 90's era HKS sticker on the fender of some rice-rocket.

BMW should pay whatever it takes to hire the stylists for Audi's A6 and A8, and for Merc's new C-Class. I miss the days of the E38


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

MB330 said:


> I just hope that this is not a final iDrive interface....


 What are you talking about? I used that system already and its REALLY easy. It's a much better, faster, and easier version of iDrive. That's awsome and great design, really easy to use.


----------

